# how smart are you?



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

there is a quick test here

i scored 8


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I got 10.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

10, Got the baseball question wrong :roll: 

tony


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

11 even suprised myself


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

KJ_1336 said:


> 11 even suprised myself


There had to be one! No seriously, well done, the Moses one caught me out!


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

you have to READ the questions not guess the second half of it lol


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I got 10 and got the baseball question wrong also.

KJ did you guess the baseball answer or did you understand it?

I dont do baseball

:roll:


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

have to admit that one was a guess


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a baseball question or is there a logical answer we missed, most, if not all of the rest could be figured out. I got it wrong too, Alan.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I know nothing about baseball, the moses one and the one about the apples caught me out.....well I've just had a bad day at work...  
......in my defence. :wink:


----------

